# New Browning A5



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

Anyone got to handle or shoot one yet? I've read up on them and just don't know about a $1559 MSRP. It's a lot simpler design than the old classic and should be a lot cheaper to produce. I love my Belgium made Magnum 20 A5 I inherited from my grandad. Just holding the gun you can really feel and see the pride in craftsmanship that went into it. It also points and swings more naturally than any other I have tried.

I wonder if the new one's have the same fit, finish, and feel? I'm skeptical but maybe someone has taken one for a test drive and can comment. The newer ones also dropped the magazine cutoff feature for some reason. I'm thinking finding an old classic for 500 to 700 bucks seems like a steal compared to a new one for 1500 bucks that is most likely lesser quality and cheaply made. It might just be that Mr. John Browning got it right the first time around.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't understand why, when a company comes back out with a classic, that they can't just leave well enough alone and make it just like the old one.
I'm sure it's a fine gun but I agree with you - I would just buy an older one before I'd shell out that kind of money for a new one.
I've got a light 12 that I've run thousands of shells thru and a magnum 12
that I've never shot. Fine guns.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

bama99 said:


> I wonder if the new one's have the same fit, finish, and feel? I'm skeptical but maybe someone has taken one for a test drive and can comment. The newer ones also dropped the magazine cutoff feature for some reason. I'm thinking finding an old classic for 500 to 700 bucks seems like a steal compared to a new one for 1500 bucks that is most likely lesser quality and cheaply made. It might just be that Mr. John Browning got it right the first time around.


I would probably contend that with modern manufacturing techniques that they would be made just as well if not better than the old ones. Also, they should be cheaper in price if you compared (inflation adjusted) the prices. I think the biggest issue that people have with old versus new manufacturing techniques of long time made firearms is that the human touch in manufacturing is diminished. The human touch in manufacturing provides an intangible level of pleasing aesthetics to some people. Perhaps people just don't like the tarnishing of a long time classic. I personally find many of Browning's designs (including the 1911) antiquated by today's standards, but to some people the classics are timeless.


----------

